# Buying/Merchandising Jobs in Dubai



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey everyone,

can anyone help and guide me what are all opportunities' for Buying or Merchandising profile in Dubai (if someone wants to move to Dubai) in area of expertise as Home textiles and leather ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Look at the larger groups that have stores here, such as Al Tayer.


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone advise what are top job portals for vacancies in UAE?


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello, 

It would be a great help if someone can guide me regarding the opportunities' for the list/details of Liaison offices - Home Textiles & Leather ?
in UEA?

It can also be in retail industry with regards to HOme textiles, leather products, etc..like departmental stores, etc??


----------



## mattlon (May 1, 2014)

Spring2014 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It would be a great help if someone can guide me regarding the opportunities' for the list/details of Liaison offices - Home Textiles & Leather ?
> in UEA?
> ...


I work in fashion and am moving over to UAE to work in buying and merchandising.
All the big brands will mainly go through Al tayer, Chalhoub or Landmark.
There are some other companies but i would suggest to look on their company websites as a starting point.

What experience do you have currently?
Which brands have you worked for?


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am associated with Swedish Retail brand from past 3 yrs..
My overall experience in this domain is about 15 years.
it would be a real help, if you can guide me the details or leads in this regard..
How should I proceed?
How to apply in a company based in Dubai, for retail sector, or sourcing/liaison offices in Dubai??
Are there any reliable consultants

Pls help!!


----------

